# Lost 2010 vidoes at 12:01 am 1/1/11



## BCortx2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Beginning at 12:01 am New Year's Day I was unable to find any videos taken before midnight. How can I retrieve them? I hooked the cam up to my Mac and was able to upload still pics but not videos. I have a JVC Everio Model GZ-MS230ru


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know the specific equipment but if it records to a memory card , remove it, use a card reader and software designed to scour the card for lost or erased files

you could try the recovery using *testdisk & photorec *


----------

